# fry



## fall888 (Sep 23, 2007)

How meny fry a platy can have!


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

A platy can have up to 100 fry or as little as 5 so it ranges as 15-80


----------



## fall888 (Sep 23, 2007)

thank you!


----------

